# Perm Swap



## mas (Jan 4, 2006)

I received an email correspondence yesterday (Jan 3rd) referring to the Permanent Swap page.  I'm assuming it had to do with either adding or amending a listing.  I can't say for sure as it arrived in my bulk mail folder and I inadvertantly deleted it.

If anyone sent me correspondence on or about Jan 3rd, regarding the Perm. Swap page could you please resend it?

Thanks
Mark Svobodny


----------

